

Beyond Bing:  Applying Intentional Programming to Web Search - amichail

What would happen if we apply intentional programming to web search?<p>Intentional programming is demonstrated in these videos:<p>http://youtube.com/watch?v=tSnnfUj1XCQ<p>http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZZDwB4-DPXE<p>Also see:<p>http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~gpollice/cs509-s04/Readings/simonyi95death.pdf<p>http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/simonyi96intentional.html<p>For web search the idea would be to open up your search engine so that anyone can submit code for domain specific query entry, search, ranking, and presentation of results. Moreover, such code submissions would compete with each other, with more effective ones rising in popularity in their respective domains.<p>Unlike APIs that are currently available, the submissions made by users here would make up the core feature set of the service.
======
slater
First thing that'll happen is that shady SEO ppl would find ways to mess with
it.

Followed by the devs locking it down, itunes-app-store-application-style, and
everyone will gripe. And then go back to using Google.

~~~
amichail
SEO people can mess with anything if reasonable precautions are not taken. Why
is it a priori obvious that the situation here is unworkable?

